# Trump regime punishes the Venezuelans



## Bleipriester

The sinister creature Phrump has banned US citizens from buying Venezuelan debts and bonds. with a decree US citizens were also banned by Trump to invest in Venezuela´s crypto currency Petro before by the way.
With this move, he wants to weaken the government and this will first and foremost affect the country´s ability to help the poor and deal with the crisis.

“I have taken action to prevent the Maduro regime from conducting ‘fire sales,’ liquidating Venezuela’s critical assets -- assets the country will need to rebuild its economy,” the creature said.


----------



## Linkiloo

Bleipriester said:


> The sinister creature Phrump has banned US citizens from buying Venezuelan debts and bonds. with a decree US citizens were also banned by Trump to invest in Venezuela´s crypto currency Petro before by the way.
> With this move, he wants to weaken the government and this will first and foremost affect the country´s ability to help the poor and deal with the crisis.
> 
> “I have taken action to prevent the Maduro regime from conducting ‘fire sales,’ liquidating Venezuela’s critical assets -- assets the country will need to rebuild its economy,” the creature said.


Great decision. Venezuela must change. This is a peaceful means to force it.


----------



## DarkFury

*Now if we could just ship arms to the citizens they could overthrow the socialist government.*


----------



## Sunni Man

What business does America have getting involved in Venezuela's internal problems?   ....


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sunni Man said:


> What business does America have getting involved in Venezuela's internal problems?   ....


The US has been trying to put the oligarchs back in power since Chavez was elected.


----------



## Bleipriester

DarkFury said:


> *Now if we could just ship arms to the citizens they could overthrow the socialist government.*


Go overthrow your terrorist regime and leave other peoples alone. They have made their decision in way more free elections than you can imagine with your two silly parties and one agenda.


----------



## Sunni Man

American's go nuts thinking the Russians "might" have influenced their presidential elections.

Yet they go around the world rigging elections, overthrowing governments, appointing dictators, and funding civil wars.    ....


----------



## Erinwltr

Sunni Man said:


> American's go nuts thinking the Russians "might" have influenced their presidential elections.
> 
> Yet they go around the world rigging elections, overthrowing governments, appointing dictators, and funding civil wars.    ....


Well well well, we actually agree about something.


----------



## Penelope

DarkFury said:


> *Now if we could just ship arms to the citizens they could overthrow the socialist government.*



They have been where have you been. What is happening to Venezuela is a direct result of the US.  That is capitalism in action. Nice hey. First we starve , then let them die. 

Iran is next.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bleipriester said:


> The sinister creature Phrump has banned US citizens from buying Venezuelan debts and bonds. with a decree US citizens were also banned by Trump to invest in Venezuela´s crypto currency Petro before by the way.
> With this move, he wants to weaken the government and this will first and foremost affect the country´s ability to help the poor and deal with the crisis.
> 
> “I have taken action to prevent the Maduro regime from conducting ‘fire sales,’ liquidating Venezuela’s critical assets -- assets the country will need to rebuild its economy,” the creature said.


Where's the link?


----------



## Bleipriester

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sinister creature Phrump has banned US citizens from buying Venezuelan debts and bonds. with a decree US citizens were also banned by Trump to invest in Venezuela´s crypto currency Petro before by the way.
> With this move, he wants to weaken the government and this will first and foremost affect the country´s ability to help the poor and deal with the crisis.
> 
> “I have taken action to prevent the Maduro regime from conducting ‘fire sales,’ liquidating Venezuela’s critical assets -- assets the country will need to rebuild its economy,” the creature said.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the link?
Click to expand...

Not there.


----------



## martybegan

My god, this is probably the dumbest thread on the board, filled with some of the dumbest people.

When PF tinhead shows up.....


----------



## gipper

Sunni Man said:


> American's go nuts thinking the Russians "might" have influenced their presidential elections.
> 
> Yet they go around the world rigging elections, overthrowing governments, appointing dictators, and funding civil wars.    ....


This has become the American Way.


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> My god, this is probably the dumbest thread on the board, filled with some of the dumbest people.
> 
> When PF tinhead shows up.....


When you accidentally traded in Petro and your regime threw you into jail for 20 years:


----------



## gipper

martybegan said:


> My god, this is probably the dumbest thread on the board, filled with some of the dumbest people.
> 
> When PF tinhead shows up.....


Thank you.


----------



## Pilot1

Good move.  I agree with most of Trump's foreign policy.


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> American's go nuts thinking the Russians "might" have influenced their presidential elections.
> 
> Yet they go around the world rigging elections, overthrowing governments, appointing dictators, and funding civil wars.    ....



you have something AGAINST economic pressure?


----------



## Pilot1

irosie91 said:


> you have something AGAINST economic pressure?



They have something against Trump.  Something, anything.  They'd rather we have a President bowing to foreign leaders.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, this is probably the dumbest thread on the board, filled with some of the dumbest people.
> 
> When PF tinhead shows up.....
> 
> 
> 
> When you accidentally traded in Petro and your regime threw you into jail for 20 years:
Click to expand...


Not helping your case there dippy.


----------



## martybegan

gipper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, this is probably the dumbest thread on the board, filled with some of the dumbest people.
> 
> When PF tinhead shows up.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


it always amazes me that people think it takes the "big bad US" to fuck up an economy of another country.

Give the Venezuelan government some credit, they are perfectly capable of screwing up their economy on their own.


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now if we could just ship arms to the citizens they could overthrow the socialist government.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been where have you been. What is happening to Venezuela is a direct result of the US.  That is capitalism in action. Nice hey. First we starve , then let them die.
> 
> Iran is next.
Click to expand...

Hahahahah!!
Venezuela is a Socialist country, you fucking imbecile!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

martybegan said:


> it always amazes me that people think it takes the "big bad US" to fuck up an economy of another country.
> Give the Venezuelan government some credit, they are perfectly capable of screwing up their economy on their own.


I agree, but why is it any of our business to fix the Venezuelan economy or change the government?

We should let the people of Venezuelan people sort their own country out.  .....


----------



## irosie91

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now if we could just ship arms to the citizens they could overthrow the socialist government.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been where have you been. What is happening to Venezuela is a direct result of the US.  That is capitalism in action. Nice hey. First we starve , then let them die.
> 
> Iran is next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahah!!
> Venezuela is a Socialist country, you fucking imbecile!!!
Click to expand...


I am trying to decipher the post by our dear, Penny.  
Keep in mind, she is a copy and paste girl so SOMEBODY else came up with that confusing bit of
BS.      The Venezuela economic crash is the result of "capitalism"   or  "the US"???   -------like,  HOW?  
We  (the PEOPLE OF THE USA)  are starving?


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it always amazes me that people think it takes the "big bad US" to fuck up an economy of another country.
> Give the Venezuelan government some credit, they are perfectly capable of screwing up their economy on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but why is it any of our business to fix the Venezuelan economy or change the government?
> 
> We should let the people of Venezuelan people sort their own country out.  .....
Click to expand...


yeah-----sure.....


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, this is probably the dumbest thread on the board, filled with some of the dumbest people.
> 
> When PF tinhead shows up.....
> 
> 
> 
> When you accidentally traded in Petro and your regime threw you into jail for 20 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not helping your case there dippy.
Click to expand...

It doesn´t need help.


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now if we could just ship arms to the citizens they could overthrow the socialist government.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been where have you been. What is happening to Venezuela is a direct result of the US.  That is capitalism in action. Nice hey. First we starve , then let them die.
> 
> Iran is next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahah!!
> Venezuela is a Socialist country, you fucking imbecile!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am trying to decipher the post by our dear, Penny.
> Keep in mind, she is a copy and paste girl so SOMEBODY else came up with that confusing bit of
> BS.      The Venezuela economic crash is the result of "capitalism"   or  "the US"???   -------like,  HOW?
> We  (the PEOPLE OF THE USA)  are starving?
Click to expand...

You can read my threads here. Then you´ll know.


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now if we could just ship arms to the citizens they could overthrow the socialist government.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been where have you been. What is happening to Venezuela is a direct result of the US.  That is capitalism in action. Nice hey. First we starve , then let them die.
> 
> Iran is next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahah!!
> Venezuela is a Socialist country, you fucking imbecile!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am trying to decipher the post by our dear, Penny.
> Keep in mind, she is a copy and paste girl so SOMEBODY else came up with that confusing bit of
> BS.      The Venezuela economic crash is the result of "capitalism"   or  "the US"???   -------like,  HOW?
> We  (the PEOPLE OF THE USA)  are starving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read my threads here. Then you´ll know.
Click to expand...


I read them and I already know-----you are, ALSO, 
an idiot


----------



## martybegan

Sunni Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it always amazes me that people think it takes the "big bad US" to fuck up an economy of another country.
> Give the Venezuelan government some credit, they are perfectly capable of screwing up their economy on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but why is it any of our business to fix the Venezuelan economy or change the government?
> 
> We should let the people of Venezuelan people sort their own country out.  .....
Click to expand...


The only thing we are doing is trying to protect our own interests.

Having our own companies assets appropriated has to be responded to.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, this is probably the dumbest thread on the board, filled with some of the dumbest people.
> 
> When PF tinhead shows up.....
> 
> 
> 
> When you accidentally traded in Petro and your regime threw you into jail for 20 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not helping your case there dippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn´t need help.
Click to expand...


You sure as hell do.


----------



## irosie91

martybegan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it always amazes me that people think it takes the "big bad US" to fuck up an economy of another country.
> Give the Venezuelan government some credit, they are perfectly capable of screwing up their economy on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but why is it any of our business to fix the Venezuelan economy or change the government?
> 
> We should let the people of Venezuelan people sort their own country out.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing we are doing is trying to protect our own interests.
> 
> Having our own companies assets appropriated has to be responded to.
Click to expand...


when in doubt-----would be tyrants  NATIONALIZE 
----thus stepping on the feet of foreign investors.  
It is a move designed to gain POPULARITY WITH 
DA PEOPLE-------both Nazi and Commie pigs do it and idiots support it


----------



## jasonnfree

Pilot1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have something AGAINST economic pressure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have something against Trump.  Something, anything.  They'd rather we have a President bowing to foreign leaders.
Click to expand...


Here's bowing to saudis trump style. 

Analysis | Trump mocked Obama for bowing to a Saudi king. And then he …


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now if we could just ship arms to the citizens they could overthrow the socialist government.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been where have you been. What is happening to Venezuela is a direct result of the US.  That is capitalism in action. Nice hey. First we starve , then let them die.
> 
> Iran is next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahah!!
> Venezuela is a Socialist country, you fucking imbecile!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am trying to decipher the post by our dear, Penny.
> Keep in mind, she is a copy and paste girl so SOMEBODY else came up with that confusing bit of
> BS.      The Venezuela economic crash is the result of "capitalism"   or  "the US"???   -------like,  HOW?
> We  (the PEOPLE OF THE USA)  are starving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read my threads here. Then you´ll know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read them and I already know-----you are, ALSO,
> an idiot
Click to expand...

I forgot. You literally inhale my posts


----------



## Bleipriester

""(The sanctions) are madness, barbaric, and in absolute contradiction to international law," Foreign Minister Jorge Arreaza said in a short statement at the Miraflores presidential palace."

Venezuela foreign minister says new U.S. sanctions are illegal - Netscape News


----------



## Bleipriester

martybegan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, this is probably the dumbest thread on the board, filled with some of the dumbest people.
> 
> When PF tinhead shows up.....
> 
> 
> 
> When you accidentally traded in Petro and your regime threw you into jail for 20 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not helping your case there dippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn´t need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell do.
Click to expand...

Give me all your money.


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, this is probably the dumbest thread on the board, filled with some of the dumbest people.
> 
> When PF tinhead shows up.....
> 
> 
> 
> When you accidentally traded in Petro and your regime threw you into jail for 20 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not helping your case there dippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn´t need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure as hell do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me all your money.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

irosie91 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it always amazes me that people think it takes the "big bad US" to fuck up an economy of another country.
> Give the Venezuelan government some credit, they are perfectly capable of screwing up their economy on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but why is it any of our business to fix the Venezuelan economy or change the government?
> 
> We should let the people of Venezuelan people sort their own country out.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing we are doing is trying to protect our own interests.
> 
> Having our own companies assets appropriated has to be responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when in doubt-----would be tyrants  NATIONALIZE
> ----thus stepping on the feet of foreign investors.
> It is a move designed to gain POPULARITY WITH
> DA PEOPLE-------both Nazi and Commie pigs do it and idiots support it
Click to expand...

The difference being most Authoritarians don't follow a constitution like ours.


----------



## Bleipriester

mudwhistle said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it always amazes me that people think it takes the "big bad US" to fuck up an economy of another country.
> Give the Venezuelan government some credit, they are perfectly capable of screwing up their economy on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but why is it any of our business to fix the Venezuelan economy or change the government?
> 
> We should let the people of Venezuelan people sort their own country out.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing we are doing is trying to protect our own interests.
> 
> Having our own companies assets appropriated has to be responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when in doubt-----would be tyrants  NATIONALIZE
> ----thus stepping on the feet of foreign investors.
> It is a move designed to gain POPULARITY WITH
> DA PEOPLE-------both Nazi and Commie pigs do it and idiots support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference being most Authoritarians don't follow a constitution like ours.
Click to expand...

When Trump follows the constitution, why didn´t he wait for the Congress´s approval for his attacks on Syria?


----------



## irosie91

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it always amazes me that people think it takes the "big bad US" to fuck up an economy of another country.
> Give the Venezuelan government some credit, they are perfectly capable of screwing up their economy on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but why is it any of our business to fix the Venezuelan economy or change the government?
> 
> We should let the people of Venezuelan people sort their own country out.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing we are doing is trying to protect our own interests.
> 
> Having our own companies assets appropriated has to be responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when in doubt-----would be tyrants  NATIONALIZE
> ----thus stepping on the feet of foreign investors.
> It is a move designed to gain POPULARITY WITH
> DA PEOPLE-------both Nazi and Commie pigs do it and idiots support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference being most Authoritarians don't follow a constitution like ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Trump follows the constitution, why didn´t he wait for the Congress´s approval for his attacks on Syria?
Click to expand...


he didn't have to-----according to the constitution


----------



## mudwhistle

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> it always amazes me that people think it takes the "big bad US" to fuck up an economy of another country.
> Give the Venezuelan government some credit, they are perfectly capable of screwing up their economy on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but why is it any of our business to fix the Venezuelan economy or change the government?
> 
> We should let the people of Venezuelan people sort their own country out.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing we are doing is trying to protect our own interests.
> 
> Having our own companies assets appropriated has to be responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when in doubt-----would be tyrants  NATIONALIZE
> ----thus stepping on the feet of foreign investors.
> It is a move designed to gain POPULARITY WITH
> DA PEOPLE-------both Nazi and Commie pigs do it and idiots support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference being most Authoritarians don't follow a constitution like ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Trump follows the constitution, why didn´t he wait for the Congress´s approval for his attacks on Syria?
Click to expand...

If you knew the Constitution you'd know he has authority. 
As is with everything else you idiots claim is grounds for impeachment, including firing Comey.


----------



## Bleipriester

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but why is it any of our business to fix the Venezuelan economy or change the government?
> 
> We should let the people of Venezuelan people sort their own country out.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing we are doing is trying to protect our own interests.
> 
> Having our own companies assets appropriated has to be responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when in doubt-----would be tyrants  NATIONALIZE
> ----thus stepping on the feet of foreign investors.
> It is a move designed to gain POPULARITY WITH
> DA PEOPLE-------both Nazi and Commie pigs do it and idiots support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference being most Authoritarians don't follow a constitution like ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Trump follows the constitution, why didn´t he wait for the Congress´s approval for his attacks on Syria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he didn't have to-----according to the constitution
Click to expand...




mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but why is it any of our business to fix the Venezuelan economy or change the government?
> 
> We should let the people of Venezuelan people sort their own country out.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing we are doing is trying to protect our own interests.
> 
> Having our own companies assets appropriated has to be responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when in doubt-----would be tyrants  NATIONALIZE
> ----thus stepping on the feet of foreign investors.
> It is a move designed to gain POPULARITY WITH
> DA PEOPLE-------both Nazi and Commie pigs do it and idiots support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference being most Authoritarians don't follow a constitution like ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Trump follows the constitution, why didn´t he wait for the Congress´s approval for his attacks on Syria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew the Constitution you'd know he has authority.
> As is with everything else you idiots claim is grounds for impeachment, including firing Comey.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheParser

Yes, the United States really has to stop getting involved in other people's problems. We have enough problems on our own plate.

People of a certain age remember when the United States urged the army in Chile to overthrow the elected government.

We all remember when  a certain American president decided to overthrow the dictator of Iraq. Now look at the mess in the Middle East (and its consequences in Europe).

Let the people of Venezuela solve their own problems.  When enough Venezuelans finally get fed up, things WILL change. (Let's do, however, help poor Colombia that is being overwhelmed by a flood of refugees from "Little Venice.")


----------



## Bleipriester

TheParser said:


> Yes, the United States really has to stop getting involved in other people's problems. We have enough problems on our own plate.
> 
> People of a certain age remember when the United States urged the army in Chile to overthrow the elected government.
> 
> We all remember when  a certain American president decided to overthrow the dictator of Iraq. Now look at the mess in the Middle East (and its consequences in Europe).
> 
> Let the people of Venezuela solve their own problems.  When enough Venezuelans finally get fed up, things WILL change. (Let's do, however, help poor Colombia that is being overwhelmed by a flood of refugees from "Little Venice.")


The Venezuelans got fed up already - and they elected Chavez.


----------

